# anyone know of a female meerkat for sale



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm going to be getting a male meerkat in 8 weeks and am after a female to go with him. I know stuart breeds them, but that's where I'm getting my male from, so I need an unrelated female. 
I know of one for sale, but they're after £550! I don't mind whether she's tame or not, as long as she's young and healthy. 
thanks


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I think one stop in Notts have some, but no idea of sex and price sorry.


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks, that's near me as well


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

sarahatpetwise said:


> thanks, that's near me as well


I know :no1:


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

just phoned 1 stop. they don't have any, so I'm still looking!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

oh! I wonder what they were then!! Looked like meerkats to me! :lol2:


----------



## mad4animalslass (Apr 14, 2008)

*hi help*

hi im also looking for a meerkat and have been trying to find one for eva wher did u get ur male from because im in leeds


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

are you just wanting the one or a pair of meerkats


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

Ideally just one female, like I said, it doesn't matter how tame she is. However, I'd take a pair if the price was right!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

PM me your phone number and i will call a couple of breeders i know.
Let me know how much you are after paying and i will see what i can do.

John


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

i have now sorted my meerkats!! I brought a baby male, who is taming up nicely. He fell asleep in my arms yesterday! I'll put some pics on when I have chance.
I have reserved a female from Stuart as well. Ready in 6 weeks. 
thanks to all who offered their help
xxx


----------



## Mitch Whiskers (Sep 15, 2008)

sarahatpetwise said:


> I'm going to be getting a male meerkat in 8 weeks and am after a female to go with him. I know stuart breeds them, but that's where I'm getting my male from, so I need an unrelated female.
> I know of one for sale, but they're after £550! I don't mind whether she's tame or not, as long as she's young and healthy.
> thanks


 Looking for meerkat or two if anybody has any or know were to get them:flrt:


----------

